# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  نگه داشتن تغییرات و به روز رسانی سورس کد.

## AminEs72

سلام به همگی
من یکی از اسکریپت هایی که با codeigniter نوشته شده بود رو شخصی سازی کردم و برای فارسی کردنش تغییرات زیادی رو انجام دادم.
در حال حاضر ورژن جدید این اسکریپت منتشر شده و من میخوام به روز رسانی رو انجام بدم، منتها  اصلاحاتی که انجام دادم رو چطور میتونم تو اسکریپت جدید داشته باشم؟
دوستان چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میدید؟ از ابزارهای گیت میشه استفاده کرد؟

----------

